# Hi from SE Michigan!



## Cattle Cait

I went to register to be a member of this forum, and turns out that I already had a profile! How weird is that?

I guess I'll reintroduce myself since I have no recollection of ever being here.

I live in southeastern Michigan (NOT DETROIT) on my family's farm. I raise rabbits and chickens and am meandering my way through college and working in our county's 4-H office.

Besides the livestock, I also have two dogs, a cat, and a pet goat that I would like to have become a productive goat if I could find a buck to toss her in with.

So yeah. That's me!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Welcome! Don't know how far from me you are but I have a nice dairy buck available for stud service


----------



## nappy

Welcome aboard to HT. I lived several years ago in SE Mi. (Monroe County) and raised registered goats there. Now living in beautiful NW Mi. with no goats!


----------



## beeshurt

Hi from the U.P. Growing up I lived in St. Clair Shores, moved to the Lansing area working for Michigan State University, and now in the U.P. Have a dog and rabbit and garden on my 10 acres. Don't have livestock due to working full time for MSU yet and one of the neighbor's has 3 dog that run free and they attack other animals (my dog has been attacked twice by his chow).


----------



## bhawkwind

I'm over in Fenton, but I've only got 2 goats and both of them are the same persuasion as yours, so no help on that end of productivity. However, my mama goat is still producing milk after 3 years (I haven't milked in 2, what I got out over the weekend was... not nice), but since the other goat is her offspring, apparently either there's been an extended nursing period or she's just VERY generous and bags up without a freshening! If your goat leads well, she may pull a wagon for you.  Mine just did that over the weekend - the productivity was limited to entertaining my kids, but ya know, sometimes that's what goats are good for. LOL


----------



## Kris in MI

Hi Cait! Great to see you here  In fact, it might have been because of me that you all ready had a profile--think I might have mentioned this place to you in the past.


----------



## sisterpine

I am originally from Grand Rapids and my parents/grandparents were born and raised in Port Huron. It is nice to see folks from MI come onto the forum. Welcome aboard.


----------

